# 99 A6 Avant Transmission Swap?



## iikushyy (May 26, 2010)

Alright, so im new to these forums, so sorry for a dumb question guys. Im a Mkiv VW guy, but my friend is offering me his 99 a6 avant for an amazing price. Only problem is, its an Auto Triptronic transmission. Is there anyway i could swap a 6spd Manual transmission in easily? and about how much would buying one cost, thanks guys ahead of time :beer:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Its possible, but not easy. There is a lot to change, and finding them is not easy or cheap either. They usually seem to sell for $1000+ just for the transmission! 

Which engine is it? Some of them can't be coded for manual so you need to hack the TCU so it doesn't throw codes everywhere.


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

it's not going to be a cheap conversion 
reason, there were no 6 speed transmission available for 2.8 engine in North America , only existed for 2.7T in A6 version, so those that bought 2.7t tip converted to 6 speed on average cost them from 2500 to 4k for complete swap, everything needs to be changed from tranny to the back , even the rear differential has different ratio for tip and standard transmission, however doing that to 2.8 might be involved more parts to be replaced.


----------

